# The story of Gus



## littlematchstick (Apr 12, 2009)

I received Gus last January from a girl who bought him for snake food. The snake would not eat him for some reason, and the girl didnt want him. I took him in, and gave him a home. I bought him a little buddy to live with him. I eventually discovered that they did NOT like each other. Mr. Gus became a very hormonal boy and would attack my other guy. At the time I knew I just couldn't give him the home he deserved..I was in a sticky situation and I just couldn't provide him with a neuter to reduce the hormones so that he could be a happier little guy. So I made the hardest decision ever, I turned him over to a local rat rescue. She took AMAZING care of him. He was neutered and eventually got some new friends that he actually got along with. The lady has updated me on his condition since she took him in. 

I unfortunatley received bad news today, he has passed on to the rainbow bridge. He was about a year and a half old. She isn't sure what happened but she says he was looking a little under the weather and she started him on antibiotics, but she found him a day later.

Even though I haven't had him since last august--he was still my little boy. He will always hold a special place in my heart.

R.I.P Gus


----------



## Miss_Jackie (May 16, 2010)

That is so sad. I am sorry to hear you little man passed on.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

So sorry to hear.
RIP little Gus


----------



## kit9999 (May 27, 2010)

I think its great that you rescued Gus from being snake food! Just remember that you gave him the best life you could when he otherwise might not have had one, and I'm sorry about your loss  its so hard when they go  x


----------

